# Breeding Q? Larger Doe to Small Buck.?



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I am preparing to breed my young doeling Hope in December. She was born January 8th 2013, so she will be nearly a year old at the time.
Thing is, she is about as large now, at nearly 8 months of age, as my twin doelings (Sage and Penny) at at about 4 and a half months of age...
She's small...
I don't want to breed her to a standard-sized buck, because the idea of her birthing a standard-sized kid scares me to no end... She is just so tiny!

So I wanted to ask...

Would breeding her to a Nigerian Dwarf buck ensure a SMALLER offspring? that would be EASIER for her to give birth to..???


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I would think that should be ok, as long as she is over 30lbs. at least that is what the ND info says.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

If you really believe she is not ready, it is not worth the risk to breed her. I always wait to breed them until they are a year and a half to two years, but it is considered safe if you go by the 80 pounds or 9 months rule. I personally just don't like to stress their bodies and minds at such a young age, and when they are still growing a lot themselves. If she is not the right size, please use your best judgement and breed her when she is ready. Size and health are far more important than age any day. Good luck with your decision!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Well Hope is NOT a ND. She is 50% Nubian and 50% Oberhasli.
She is just small. I don't know why. It's not like she is starving! LoL

I was brainstorming on how to help make her first pregnancy and birth easier...
Health wise, she is doing AWESOME.
She is of a very healthy weight (kind of 'round' actually), energetic, and just healthy all around.

I think she will be ready to breed and kid (she will be almost a year of age), I just worry because of her size.
I wanted to know if breeding to a smaller breed of buck would help make sure her babies will be smaller...


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I even still bottle feed her once a day (we have milk to spare right now!). LOL 
I guess I'm hoping the extra milk will help boost her size a bit more. LOL
Silly, I know...! But she LOVES LOVE LOVES her bottle.!!!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

I have a breeder I've been talking to that recommends her full size does be bred with a Nigi their first time around if they're under a year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nigerian buck should produce smaller kids. My Alpine/Nubian always produced smaller kids than a full size goat when bred to a Nigerian.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

But, its not a guarantee that a Nigy buck would producte tiny kids. The few times my standard sized does were bred to a Nigerian buck, the kids were no smaller than the other full standard kids at birth. Their adult size was a bit smaller, but they were the same size up until about 2 months of age.

Amy, was the breeder you spoke to an Oberhasli breeder?


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Lottsagoats - I think maybe we both know Lynn. If I have your farm name right that is.  She has 2 Obi's right now that I'm just drooling over. Once the Windsor fair is over, I think I need to go pick one up.

Also - Lynn is one of the nicest people ever.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

*Obi's....!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

*:shocked:*:drool:*:shocked:*:drool:*:shocked:** DROOL **:shocked:*:drool:*:shocked:*:drool:*:shocked:*


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I REALLY want to bring an Oberhasli up! BADLY. They are SO hard to find here!


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

Obi's are hard to find everywhere. If you saw these Oberhasli's though.... You might start planning a road trip.


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

We have (and breed Oberhaslis) if you are interested. We are located in NE Washington. Here is our website: http://onioncreekoberhaslis.weebly.com/.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

How much are you guys asking for a doeling..???
*** drools ***


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I would worry she was stunted.I had an alpine doeling stunted like that from cocci with NO SYMPTOMS except poor growth.

I had no idea at the time it could happen like that  I would test her for it.


----------



## Pacamamma (Apr 8, 2013)

Abra said:


> How much are you guys asking for a doeling..???
> *** drools ***


Our family milkers are $150 and our show quality girls are $250. All of our babies will be duel registered IDGR *and* ADGA. We maintain a CAE/CL free herd. Looking forward to hearing from you, and happy to answer any questions you might have. Yes, Obers are something to drool about:thumbup::thumbup:...I did


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

80lbs minimum for a full sized dairy goat. But a better weight is to wait till they are 100 lbs before breeding.


----------

